# s13 coupe w/ big single 2jz



## GraffixWB (Oct 30, 2007)

Heres the project. just programming the ecu (megasquirt)


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

seems to fit pretty nicely in there...


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

nasty (in a good way).


----------

